
Open source auto-scaling system for Google Dataproc clusters - avivl
https://blog.doit-intl.com/autoscaling-google-dataproc-clusters-21f34beaf8a3
======
avivl
The source code for Shamash
[https://github.com/doitintl/shamash](https://github.com/doitintl/shamash)

------
vadimska
Thanks, Aviv! That's really useful.

